# سؤال عن كيفية عمل ميزانية شبكية بالتوتال وكيفية حساب مكعبات الحفر والردم من خرائط الكنتور



## عمروكريم عربى (26 يونيو 2010)

كيفية عمل ميزانية شبكية بالتوتال وكيفية حساب مكعبات الحفر والردم من خرائط الكنتور اسف لكثرة الاستفسار شكراا للجميع


----------



## انور ارحيم احمد (25 يوليو 2010)

*كيفية عمل ميزانية شبكية بالتوتال وكيفية حساب مكعبات الحفر والردم من خرائط الكنتور اسف لكثرة الاستفسار شكراا للجميع*​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 يوليو 2010)

منقول من قسم الهندسة المدنية ام الى قسم هندسة المساحة والطرق



  ملتقى المهندسين العرب - أول ملتقى هندسي عربي > الهندسة المدنية > الهندسة المـدنيـة - عام 

 * الميزانية الشبكية *


----------



## مهندس ديدو (26 يوليو 2010)

*الشبكية بالتوتال استيشن*

عند بداية العمل بالتوتال يجب ضبط المحتلة والخلفية وادخال ارتفاع الجهاز من النقطة الى محور الجهاز وعند رفع النقاط يجب ادخال ارتفاع العاكس مضبوطا وكيفية التحرك بالعاكس هى اهم شىء فى عمل الشبكية حيث يجب تغطية المساحة بالكامل وتفاصيل الارض هى التى تحكم المسافة التى يتم التحرك بها حيث ان التفاصيل لو كثيرة يجب تقليل المسافة بين النقاط المرفوعة


----------



## سالم عطية (26 يوليو 2010)

رحم اللة كل من ساهم فى افادة الناس ولا انسى الحكمة من علمنى حرفا صرت لة عبدا قم للمعلم ووفة تبديلا كاد المعلم ان يكون رسولا


----------



## m_e (26 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
كيفية عمل الميزانية الشبكة
1- يتم ضبط الجهاز (stn &B.c)
2- ادخال ارتفاع الجهاز اثناء الضبط
3-ادخال ارتفاع prisme قبل البدء فى الرفع
4-تحديدالمسافة للرفع(5-10-15-20)مع مراعاة التثليث
5-بعد الإنتهاء من الرفع يتم اخذ النقاط من الجهاز(E.N.Z)
6-يتم اداخال الإحداثيات الى اى برنامج حساب كميات ورسم خطوط الكنتور ويفضل (Surfer&land)
وهذا هو الموضوع ببساطة والله الموفق.


----------



## تامررمضان (22 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر جدا


----------



## بكر عيسوى (1 فبراير 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررر كثيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## rammah (3 فبراير 2011)

انصحك ببرنامج surfer لرسم الكنتور وحساب كميات الحفر والردم


----------



## سعيد صلاح محمد (3 فبراير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## اليوسفي2011 (3 فبراير 2011)

شكراجزيلا اخي العزيز ولكن هل مكن توضيح معني التثليث ويعيك لف عافية


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (29 مارس 2011)

معنى التثليث وهو ان يكون القطاعات فى الموقع فى انجاة واحد (افقى &عمودى) عند عمل الميزانية الشبكية فى الموقع


----------



## مصطفى المساح (30 مارس 2011)

اية المشكلة انة لو اشتغل نقط مبعثرة 
من غير تثليث 
او اشتغل بالطريق الاشعاعية 
كل فى الاخر بيرسم كنتور مادام الاحداثيات xvz سليمة


----------



## عاشق الامواج (30 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عاشق الامواج (30 مارس 2011)

Thanks


----------



## عاشق الامواج (30 مارس 2011)

اعتقد ان اهم حاجه انه يغطى اكبر قدر ممكن من الارض مع مراعاة الفاصل الكنتورى


----------



## عزمي حماد (30 مارس 2011)

مش مهم عمل المربعات المهم ان تأخذ فروق الارتفاعات حتى تكون عملية حساب الكميات دقيقة​


----------

